# qué / que (tilde)



## Azzurra

*Nota del moderador: este hilo es el resultado de la unión de varias discusiones sobre el mismo tema.*

Hola, ¡tengo una duda! ¿alguien puede echarme una mano? tengo que decir que un cierto asunto no tiene ninguna importancia y que no tenemos que preocuparnos...Pudo decir "No hay por qué preocuparse"? Y el acento es correcto? gracias


----------



## fenixpollo

Sí, se puede decir de esa manera. El tilde está en el lugar correcto. 

Saludos.


----------



## zahrita

Sí no tienes por qué preocuparte, yo creo que está bien.


----------



## BETOREYES

Bueno.
En realidad "que" sólo lleva tilde cuando se usa como pregunta:
¿Hay por qué preocuparse?

En este caso sería:
No hay por que preocuparse.

O también:
No hay de que preocuparse.

Saludos.


----------



## Dama de noche

BETOREYES said:


> Bueno.
> 
> En este caso sería:
> No hay por que preocuparse.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que no, porque ese "por qué" es una locución adverbial: "no hay motivo para preocuparse".


----------



## pejeman

fenixpollo said:


> Sí, se puede decir de esa manera. El tilde está en el lugar correcto.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Se puede decir el tilde o la tilde y significan lo mismo, ya que tilde es un nombre ambiguo. En México siempre he escuchado la tilde.

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Las interrogativas pueden ser indirectas también, y llevan tilde aunque no tengan los signos de interrogación. Yo solo lo escribiría con tilde.


> Una mujer que no hay por qué identificar ahora - *Cela*
> No obstante, no hay por qué hablar de esto ahora - *Torrente Ballester*
> No hay por qué ofenderse, comparito. - *Galdós*
> No hay por qué hacerla. - *Umbral*





pejeman said:


> Se puede decir el tilde o la tilde y significan lo mismo, ya que tilde es un nombre ambiguo. En México siempre he escuchado la tilde.


Yo siempre he escuchado "la tilde", pero ambas están aceptadas.


----------



## BETOREYES

lazarus1907 said:


> Las interrogativas pueden ser indirectas también, y llevan tilde aunque no tengan los signos de interrogación. Yo solo lo escribiría con tilde.


 
El DPD corrobora lo que tu dices:


> *3.2.2.* *Interrogativos y exclamativos.* Las palabras _adónde, cómo,_ _cuál, cuán, cuándo, cuánto, dónde,_ _qué _y _quién,_ que tienen valor interrogativo o exclamativo, son tónicas y llevan tilde diacrítica. Introducen enunciados directamente interrogativos o exclamativos: _¿Adónde vamos?; ¡Cómo te has puesto!; ¡Qué suerte ha tenido!; ¿De quién ha sido la idea?; _o bien oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: _*Pregúntales dónde está el ayuntamiento; No tenían qué comer; Imagínate cómo habrá crecido que no lo reconocí; Verá usted qué frío hace fuera*_. Además, pueden funcionar como sustantivos: _Se propuso averiguar el cómo, el cuándo y el dónde de aquellos sucesos_. (→</SPAN> adónde, cómo, cuál, cuán, cuándo, cuánto, dónde, qué, quién).


 
Mil gracias, y perdón.


----------



## pejeman

BETOREYES said:


> El DPD corrobora lo que tu dices:
> 
> 
> Mil gracias, y perdón.


 
Hola:

Como dijo Cantinflas, usted no se me despreocupe, compañero.


----------



## Shuki24

Hola a todos,

Tengo dos pequeñas dudas respecto al uso del "que" y el tilde.

La primera es en la frase:

"Hoy ocurrió algo y no sabemos muy bien qué".

En este caso, ¿el "que" lleva tilde? Estoy casi seguro que lo lleva, pero quería confirmarlo.

El otro caso es en la siguiente afirmación, sin signos de exclamación:

"Que si por ir nos perdemos el programa".

Este último uso del "que" no sé si es común a todas las variedades del español. En el Río de la Plata se usa en ocasiones; pero siempre me deja algunas dudas respecto de su correción gramatical. ¿Lleva tilde en este caso?

¡Desde ya les agradezco enormemente por cualquier ayuda o 
comentario! : )

Shuki


----------



## lazarus1907

Shuki24 said:


> Hola a todos*:*
> 
> Tengo dos pequeñas dudas respecto al uso del "que" y el tilde.
> 
> La primera es en la frase:
> 
> "Hoy ocurrió algo y no sabemos muy bien qué". (*"qué" = **pronombre interrogativo*)
> 
> En este caso, ¿el "que" lleva tilde? Estoy casi seguro que lo lleva, pero quería confirmarlo.
> 
> El otro caso es en la siguiente afirmación, sin signos de exclamación:
> 
> "Que si por ir nos perdemos el programa". *"que" = **conjunción*).
> 
> Este último uso del "que" no sé si es común a todas las variedades del español. En el Río de la Plata se usa en ocasiones; pero siempre me deja algunas dudas respecto de su correción gramatical. ¿Lleva tilde en este caso?
> 
> ¡Desde ya les agradezco enormemente por cualquier ayuda o
> comentario! : )
> 
> Shuki


Los "que" están acentuados perfectamente, pero después de una coma (Hola...) se continúa en la misma línea y en minúscula. En cartas lo correcto es usar los dos puntos, empezar en un párrafo nuevo y con mayúscula.


----------



## Rayines

> "......que si por ir nos perdemos el programa".


Esto lo veo pero como una oración subordinada, no como una oración en sí misma. ¿Ustedes?


----------



## Shuki24

¡Muchísimas gracias! : )

Shuki


----------



## DarkDemian

Bueno, los "que", "quien", etc me están volviendo loco lentamente jeje, es un tema que quiero solucionar, se puede decir que me interesa aprender bien... cosa que cuesta, entonces ahora voy a preguntar sobre los "que"
Supongamos que tengo:

"Eres lo que escribes"

Esta oración no llevaría tilde según creo, pero si lo pusiera así:

"Eres qué escribes"

Creo que sin el "lo" si debería llevar tilde, yo lo razono reemplazando el "que" por un "qué cosa" entonces si encaja bien, es un "qué" (o sea con tilde).
Me gustaría saber si alguien me puede decir si mi razonamiento está bien, y si está mal que por favor me corrija jeje  Gracias.


----------



## dubek

Hola DarkDemian
_Eres lo que escribes_ para mí significa que en mi texto revelo parte de mi identidad. Si soy generoso se advierte en mi texto, por ejemplo.
Por eso no lleva tilde.
"Eres qué escribes" para mi no tiene congruencia porque sugiere una pregunta (¿Qué escribes?) pero le sobra el "Eres".
parece que la frase original es: "Eres lo que comes".
En definitiva no utilizaría la frase como lo propones.


----------



## DarkDemian

MMMM... talvez está mal el ejemplo que puse para explicar mi razonamiento  gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Fernita

dubek said:


> Hola DarkDemian
> _Eres lo que escribes_ para mí significa que en mi texto revelo parte de mi identidad. Si soy generoso se advierte en mi texto, por ejemplo.
> Por eso no lleva tilde.
> "Eres qué escribes" para mi no tiene congruencia porque sugiere una pregunta (¿Qué escribes?) pero le sobra el "Eres".
> parece que la frase original es: "Eres lo que comes".
> En definitiva no utilizaría la frase como lo propones.


 
Yo coincido totalmente con dubek.
Saludos


----------



## Fernita

DarkDemian said:


> MMMM... talvez está mal el ejemplo que puse para explicar mi razonamiento  gracias por la respuesta


 

Algunos ejemplos de "que" con/sin tilde que no son preguntas:


Dime *qué *quieres *que* te regale.

No sé *qué* me pondré para la fiesta *que* dará Juan. 

A ellos no les preocupa *que *la gente no tenga *qué *comer. 

Saludos


----------



## Fernita

Mira este ejemplo:

La gente no tiene *que *comer.= es una oración absurda ya que está indicando que la gente no debe comer.

La gente no tiene *qué *comer. = no tiene comida.


----------



## dubek

Hola Fernita:
"Dime qué quieres que te regale"
Me parece que  es una pregunta que no lleva signos de interrogación.


----------



## DarkDemian

Muchas gracias por los ejemplos  me son realmente muy útiles!! MMM... y sobre la pregunta de Dubek, lo que ella puso en si es una pregunta indirecta, creo que no deberia llevar tildes, jeje igualmente soy el menos indicado para decir ya que yo soy el que preguntaba sobre los "que" jeje


----------



## DarkDemian

Escribi mal eso ultimo :S quise poner que no deberia llevar los ¿? Perdon!!


----------



## Jellby

No sabes *que* escribes -> escribes sin darte cuenta de ello (del hecho de escribir)
No sabes *qué* escribes = no sabes lo *que* escribes -> no te das cuenta de las cosas que escribes)

En la primera, "que" es sólo una conjunción y no tiene función en la oración subordinada. En la segunda "qué" (= "lo que") es un pronombre y es el objeto directo de la oración subordinada: escribes algo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La gente no tiene *que *comer en este momento. No tienen que comer en este momento, lo pueden hacer después.

La gente no tiene *qué *comer en este momento. No tiene comida ahora y no puede comer.


----------



## Betildus

Hola Dark:
Revisa este hilo como complemento.

Saludos


----------



## Paciente

Hola, quería reanudar este hilo porque tengo una duda:

En la frase "no sabemos de que se conocen" no sé si "que" lleva la tilde o no...
¡Supongo que no pero no estoy seguro!

Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Sí lleva.

No sabemos de qué se conocen.


----------



## Rayines

Paciente said:


> Hola, quería reanudar este hilo porque tengo una duda:
> 
> En la frase "no sabemos de que se conocen" no sé si "que" lleva la tilde o no...
> ¡Supongo que no pero no estoy seguro!
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme.


Hola Paciente: Es que no lo diríamos así en castellano, sino: "No estamos seguros/informados de *que *se conozcan" ("que" sin acento, porque es un simple pronombre relativo). Sí diríamos: "No sabemos de *dónde* se conocen" (ya sé que no es esto lo que tú quisiste poner); allí "dónde" lleva tilde, porque funciona como pronombre interrogativo. 
Otra posibilidad -distinta- es decir: "No sabémos *qué* conocen" (es decir qué cosas conocen). También acentuado, como interrogativo .


----------



## Rayines

ToñoTorreón said:


> Sí lleva.
> 
> No sabemos de qué se conocen.


¿Qué quiere decir, Toño?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, en México sí lo decimos así:

No sabemos de qué se conocen. Tal vez fueron juntos a la escuela, eran compañeros de equipo o esuvieron en la cárcel juntos.

Decimos de las dos formas: de qué y de dónde.


----------



## Rayines

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, en México sí lo decimos así:
> 
> No sabemos de qué se conocen. Tal vez fueron juntos a la escuela, eran compañeros de equipo o esuvieron en la cárcel juntos.
> 
> Decimos de las dos formas: de qué y de dónde.


¡Ah we...Primera vez que lo oigo!


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:


> ¡Ah we...Primera vez que lo oigo!



Pues en España también se dice "de qué se conocen", y mucho más que "de dónde". Además, "de qué" es menos específico, y puede indicar una causa en vez de un lugar (porque sus cónjuges son amigos, porque fueron vecinos hace unos años...).


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:


> Pues en España también se dice "de qué se conocen", y mucho más que "de dónde". Además, "de qué" es menos específico, y puede indicar una causa en vez de un lugar (porque sus cónjuges son amigos, porque fueron vecinos hace unos años...).


Voy a hacer un chiste, Jellby. Como es muy temprano acá, me puede salir mal. Está buena la expresión (reitero que no la usamos así), porque es mucho más general que "de qué lugar/donde", como dices. Hasta podría querer decir: "¿(Disfrazados) de *qué* se conocen?" >>>>¿Bajo *qué* identidad que predominaba en ese momento?....
Sólo intentan ser consideraciones lingüístico-¿filosóficas? ....Pero es interesante para mí la expresión, eh! .


----------



## Paciente

¡Gracias por vuestras respuestas!

Esto de "qué identidad" se conocen me gusta mucho, ya que las identidades en el texto que estudio varían a lo largo del relato...
Cuando se conocieron eran "amigos" pero ahora es otra relación.
Bueno, ¡no me olvidaré de la tilde o acento para los Argentinos!


----------



## funfun86

Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber si debe ser "qué lástima" o "que lástima"? He visto las dos formas, pero creo que debe ser "que lástima" porque "qué" solo se usa como interrogativa...?

Gracias por la ayuda,
Liz


----------



## lazarus1907

funfun86 said:


> Hola a todos*:*
> 
> Quisiera saber si debe ser "qué lástima" o "que lástima"? He visto las dos formas, pero creo que debe ser "que lástima" porque "qué" solo se usa como interrogativa...?


La primera sería "What a pity!"; la segunda sería algo como  "... that it is pity!" . Evidentemente a la segunda le falta la tilde, y al "hola" los dos puntos.

Saludos.


----------



## funfun86

¿No sirvió mi coma? 

Entonces, "what a pity?" necesita el acento sobre "que"?


----------



## funfun86

Y también, ¡qué pena! funciona igual?


----------



## Aspirante a Políglota

Se escribe "¡qué lástima!", con tilde, cuando se trata de una expresión exclamativa (si no me equivoco).


----------



## Rodopea

Hola:

Yo tenía la misma duda.

DPD-Títlde

"*3.2.2.* *Interrogativos y exclamativos.* Las palabras _adónde, cómo,_ _cuál, cuán, cuándo, cuánto, dónde,_ _qué _y _quién,_ que tienen valor interrogativo o exclamativo, son tónicas y llevan tilde diacrítica. Introducen enunciados directamente interrogativos o exclamativos: _¿Adónde vamos?; ¡Cómo te has puesto!; ¡Qué suerte ha tenido!; ¿De quién ha sido la idea?;..." _

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
_


----------



## miklo3600

Hola Foreros:
 
¿Debe llevar tilde “que” en esta frase? Viene de la portada de Yahoo España.
 
A la pregunta de si rezan y con que frecuencia....
 
Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Debe llevar tilde, sí. (Es una frase interrogativa indirecta.) 
(En ese lugar que comentas, ayer venía un artículo sobre cierto músico, ex batería de cierta banda, que era poco menos que ilegible.)


----------



## miklo3600

Sí, sí. Leí este artículo también. Es muy buena práctica de mi castellano buscar erratas. 
 
Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## jfc123

Hola a todos

Tengo una pregunta sobre cómo se escribe la palabra 'que' en frases en las que se quiere expresar una esperanza.

Un ejemplo -

Espero que haga buen tiempo mañana!

Entiendo que aquí se escribe 'que' así, o sea sin tilde.

Sin embargo, mi pregunta se trata de si se escribe 'que' con o sin tilde sobre la 'e' en la siguiente frase.

¡Qué / que haga buen tiempo mañana!

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rayines

jfc123 said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Tengo una pregunta sobre cómo se escribe la palabra 'que' en frases en las que se quiere expresar una esperanza.
> 
> Un ejemplo -
> 
> Espero que haga buen tiempo mañana!
> 
> Entiendo que aquí se escribe 'que' así, o sea sin tilde.
> 
> Sin embargo, mi pregunta se trata de si se escribe 'que' con o sin tilde sobre la 'e' en la siguiente frase.
> 
> ¡Qué / que haga buen tiempo mañana!*: Sin tilde. Sólo lleva tilde en oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas: "¡Qué buen tiempo hizo hoy!", tanto de estilo directo como indirecto: "Le preguntó qué tiempo haría al día siguiente".*
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pinairun

Rayines said:


>


 

¡Que haga buen tiempo mañana!: Aunque podría parecer que "_que_" es un pronombre exclamativo porque está al comienzo de una frase exclamativa, no lo es.

En realidad se ha elidido un verbo "¡(Deseo/Espero/Confío en) que haga buen tiempo mañana!",  y _que_ es aquí una conjunción, por lo que no lleva tilde.

Saludos


----------



## jfc123

Gracias Rayines y Pinairun

Ahora lo tengo muy claro

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

De acuerdo con Rayines y Pinairun. No es común escuchar esa frase: ¡Que haga un buen tiempo mañana! pero si es común la siguiente frase (la cantamos mucho de niños en Sonora) ¡Que llueva! ¡que llueva! la virgen de la cueva...

Saludos


----------



## jfc123

Gracias Alma Shofner por el ejemplo!!

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

De nada y con mucho gusto.

Al empezar con el: ¡Que haga un buen tiempo mañana! o ¡Que llueva! implica un ojalá, Dios quiera, deseo, etc. antes de la oración. Aunque no esté dicho, está implícito.

Saludos


----------



## jfc123

Sí como - ojalá que llueva! gracias. Entiendo perfectamente ahora

hasta luego


----------



## henrix731104

Hola, quisiera saber si la frase
QUE ALGUIEN ME AYUDE! 
lleva o no acento.

Cuàl es la regla que aplica en este caso.
Gracias a todos


----------



## el_novato

Hola henrix.

Bienvenido al foro.  Aquí puedes encontrar explicación sobre "que" y "qué".

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=que

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

*¡Que alguien me ayude!* Sin tilde.
EDITO. Transcribo una nota de uso de *que*, del DUE, de María Moliner:





> En principio de oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas sin otra anterior a la que se enlacen, *implica un verbo de expresión, de mandato o de deseo*: ‘¿Que no estaba en casa? ¡Que no puedo! ¡Que vengas pronto! ¡Que Dios te proteja!’. (Los verbos implícitos pueden ser, por ejemplo, «dices..., te digo, deseo, pido»). A veces, esta clase de oraciones, dichas con interrogación y tono suspensivo, expresan duda, negativa o desconfianza: ‘¿Que te invite al cine...? ¿Que tú lo vas a arreglar...?’. Como se ve en los dos primeros ejemplos, el verbo afectado por «que» se pone en indicativo cuando está en pretérito o presente y el verbo implícito es «decir» u otro equivalente. Se usa en exclamaciones de *queja con el verbo en subjuntivo, implicando una oración o una expresión de lamentación antecedente tales como «¡qué triste es!», «¡qué lástima!» o «¡qué desgraciada casualidad!»: ‘¡Que tenga yo que aguantar este insulto...! ¡Que no pueda decirle lo que merece...! ¡Que haya llegado la noticia justamente en estos momentos...!’.


Por ello, *¡(Deseo) que alguien me ayude!*


----------



## Pinairun

henrix731104 said:


> Hola, quisiera saber si la frase
> ¡QUE ALGUIEN ME AYUDE!
> lleva o no acento.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la regla que aplica en este caso?
> Gracias a todos


 
¡Que alguien me ayude" es una expresión formada por palabras que no llevan tilde. Como no veo por ningún lado que preguntes en especial por una de ellas, las detallo todas:

*Que* es una conjunción que no lleva tilde, salvo en oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas:  ¿Qué dices? ¡Qué bonita! 

*Alguien* es pronombre indefinido, que en ningún caso lleva tilde.

*Me* es monosílabo y tampoco lleva nunca tilde. No tiene otro significado que el del pronombre personal átono.

*Ayude* es verbo, presente de subjuntivo del verbo ayudar y una palabra llana o grave terminada en vocal, por lo que tampoco lleva tilde. Existe "ayud*é*", pero no es este caso.

Saludos


----------



## ruthelenah

En la frase "Que se supone que es lo que me conviene?", cuál de esos ques lleva tilde y si es posible me gustaría saber porqué


----------



## Agró

ruthelenah said:


> En la frase "Que se supone que es lo que me conviene?", cuál de esos ques lleva tilde y si es posible me gustaría saber porqué


"¿Qu*é* se supone que es lo que me conviene?"

Sólo el primero. Ese "qué" es el interrogativo.


----------



## Calambur

Mira este enlace: http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?l=es&base=moliner&page=showid&id=64630
Si abres el foro Sólo Español, al comienzo hay una pestaña que dice _Diccionarios en línea_. Haces clic allí y se despliega otra página. Eliges "María Moliner" y allí encontrarás la página que puse arriba.
Es el _Diccionario de uso del español_, de María Moliner.


----------



## SweetBreeze

¡Buenas Tardes! 

     Se le llama acento enfático, y se le coloca a algunas palabras con sentido interrogativo o admirativo. Esto las distingue de aquellas que tienen sentido enunciativo o declarativo. Ejemplos:

Interrogativos o exclamativos: 

     ¿Qué día es hoy? 
      ¡Qué desolación!

     ¿Cómo lo hiciste? 
     ¡Cómo rie!

    ¿Dónde estas?                                                     

  Enunciativos o declarativos:

Él dijo que vendria pronto.

De verdad, yo vi como lo hizo.

Yo estoy donde Julia


Otros: ¿Quién...?
            ¡Quién...!

           ¿Cuál?

           ¿Cuándo?

           ¿Cuánto?


----------



## Jolie-Marie

Hola,
qué en esta frase lleva acento?

  Son las actividades más bien individuales que sirven para verificar hasta qué grado los alumnos habían memorizado el vocabulario aprendido.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## hosec

Jolie-Marie said:


> Hola,
> qué en esta frase lleva acento?
> 
> Son las actividades más bien individuales *las* que sirven para verificar hasta qué grado los alumnos habían memorizado el vocabulario aprendido.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!


 

El "qué" al que le has puesto tilde es correcto; el otro "que" necesita el artículo, que sustantiva toda la proposición adjetiva.

Salud


----------



## chamyto

el primer "que" hace de pronombre relativo y el segundo es un pronombe interrogativo .

Pedro quiere que le acompañemos a la boda

"que le acompañemos a la boda" = Subordinada sustantiva de CD introducida por el relativo _que ( siempre sin tilde )_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La frase original es correcta.


----------



## Pinairun

Jolie-Marie said:


> Hola,
> qué en esta frase lleva acento?
> 
> Son las actividades más bien individuales que *sirven* para verificar hasta qué grado los alumnos *han *memorizado el vocabulario aprendido.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!


 
Creo que la correspondencia de tiempos verbales debería ser así.
La frase, por lo demás, está bien.
Añadir el artículo "las" al primer _que_ cambia su significado. 
Pero no me inclino por ninguna de las dos formas porque desconozco la intención del hablante.


----------



## gemacarmen

Buenos dias a todos,
tengo dudas en esta expresión y no sé si el que de la última parte es un pronombre interrogativo o un pronombre relativo y si lleva acento o no.
La oración es: no podría ni por un efímero momento apartar mi voz de los que sufren, sin alivio, sin consuelo, sin nada *que* esperar. Consulté el Panhispánico de dudas, pero no me queda claro.
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Peterdg

"sin nada que esperar", sin tilde.


----------



## gemacarmen

gemacarmen said:


> Buenos dias a todos,
> tengo dudas en esta expresión y no sé si el que de la última parte es un pronombre interrogativo o un pronombre relativo y si lleva acento o no.
> La oración es: no podría ni por un efímero momento apartar mi voz de los que sufren, sin alivio, sin consuelo, sin nada *que* esperar. Consulté el Panhispánico de dudas, pero no me queda claro.
> Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## gemacarmen

Si está en su posibilidad, ¿me podría dar una explicación de por qué no lleva la tilde?
Atentamente,
Gema Medina


----------



## Peterdg

"Qué" se escribe únicamente con tilde si es pronombre exclamativo o interrogativo (directo o indirecto). Como no es ninguno de los dos aquí, se escribe sin tilde.

Ejemplos con tilde:
Exclamativo: "¡Qué guapa estás hoy!"
Interrogativo directo: "¿Qué vas a hacer hoy?
Interrogativo indirecto: "No sé qué vamos a hacer hoy".


----------



## gemacarmen

Muchas gracias, muy clara su explicación.
Atte, 
Gema Medina


----------



## usstriker

Hola a todos,

Cuándo se dice 'qué me parta un rayo'? Cuando te pasan muchas cosas malas? O sea, cuando tienes mucha mala suerte?

Es como decir: 'qué mala suerte' o 'qué lata' o 'qué mala onda'?

Hay que ponerle una tilde a 'que'? Qué me parta un rayo o que me parta un rayo?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## colombo-aussie

HOla,

No necesitas tilde.

Saludos.


----------



## usstriker

Pero qué significa 'que me parta un rayo'?


----------



## colombo-aussie

Bueno, yo lo utilizo en dos situaciones.

1. Es costumbre en algunas regiones decir a alguien que le va a caer un rayo si dice mentiras, entonces podrías decir:

*Que me parta un rayo si estoy diciendo mentiras *(una expresión para hacer énfasis en que lo que estas diciendo es verdad por mentira que parezca).

2. Sinonimo de mala suerte, es decir:

Ahora no falta sino que me parta un rayo (te han pasado tantas cosas malas, que solo hace falta que te caiga un rayo).

Saludos.


----------



## usstriker

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

También puedes desearlo a un 'enemigo', cambiando la persona, claro: *que te parta un rayo.*


----------



## oa2169

Encontré este hilo donde se trata el mismo tema.


----------



## Calambur

Una posibilidad de usar esa expresión es como queja.
Ej.: Suponé que alguien le lleva regalos a tu familia y a vos no. Vos podrías decirle: *¡Claro, y a mí que me parta un rayo! *(Equivaldría a decirle: *de mí no te importa nada* -y por eso no te acordaste, ni te preocupaste por traerme un regalo-).


----------



## la_machy

Yo uso *'que me parta un rayo'* para indicar que haré o diré algo que no debería.

Já, como si me fuera a caer un castigo divino.

Ej. ''Que me parta un rayo, pero igual voy a decir que xxxx''.


Saludos


----------



## anby

Hay otro hilo que habla del tema. Por lo visto es sin tilde.

Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

usstriker said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Cuándo se dice 'qué me parta un rayo'? Cuando te pasan muchas cosas malas? O sea, cuando tienes mucha mala suerte?
> 
> Es como decir: 'qué mala suerte' o 'qué lata' o 'qué mala onda'?
> 
> Hay que ponerle una tilde a 'que'? Qué me parta un rayo o que me parta un rayo?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


 

*Que me parta un rayo* no lleva tilde. Expresa un deseo: *"Quiero* *que me parta un rayo* o* deseo que me parta un rayo",* en donde *quiero y deseo* se han omitido. 
En este caso *que* es una *conjunción*.


----------



## Pinairun

Erreconerre said:


> *Que me parta un rayo* no lleva tilde. Expresa un deseo: *"Quiero* *que me parta un rayo* o* deseo que me parta un rayo",* en donde *quiero y deseo* se han omitido.
> En este caso *que* es una *conjunción*.


_"¡Mal rayo me parta!"_ decía Don Juan Tenorio.
Por si sirve de ejemplo comparativo, es la misma _que_ de
_¡Que la/lo pases bien!_


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

usstriker said:


> Pero qué significa 'que me parta un rayo'?


 
Es el mismo significado del mexicanísimo "ME LLEVA LA CHINGADA" cuando me comunican o me sucede algo malo (malo para mí), es tan solo una expresión de coraje, tal vez de frustración.


----------



## usstriker

Todavía no sé exactamente cuando (sin tilde porque no es una pregunta, verdad?) hay que ponerle una tilde a 'que'. Por ejemplo:
Que te vaya bien!
Que tengas un excelente fin de semana!
Que Dios te bendiga!

Ya sé qué deseas
Soy más alto que tú
Qué dices?

Hay ponerle una tilde o no hace falta?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

usstriker said:


> ¡Que te vaya bien!
> ¡Que tengas un excelente fin de semana!
> ¡Que Dios te bendiga!
> Ya sé qué deseas
> Soy más alto que tú
> ¿Qué dices?
> ¿Hay que ponerle una tilde o no hace falta?


 
Como lo has hecho está perfecto, todas bien; ahora, la razón, que la explique otro... Lo que sí tienes que poner es el signo de exclamación o interrogación al principio.


----------



## usstriker

¡Muchísimas gracias!

Se me ocurrió otra duda: ¡que va! o ¡qué va!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pero... ¿de *qué* vas? ¿Me tienes de secretaria o *qué*? 



usstriker said:


> Se me ocurrió otra duda: ¡que va! o ¡qué va!


Nota: si fuera por ejemplo... 'atención, que va una piedra', sería sin acento


----------



## usstriker

Qué locura! Qué cosas! Qué pendejo eres! Sin o con tilde?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

usstriker said:


> ¡Qué locura! ¡Qué cosas! ¡Qué pendejo eres!  ¿Sin o con tilde?


Todas ok, con tilde. ¡Qué pesadito eres!


----------



## EROS4180

quisiera tener algo que dejarle amis hijos...


----------



## Pinairun

EROS4180 said:


> Quisiera tener algo que dejarle*s* a mis hijos...


----------



## EROS4180

Gracias mil


----------



## usstriker

Se dice 'no hay de qué' o 'no hay de que'? O sea, que lleva tilde?

Gracias!


----------



## clares3

usstriker said:


> Se dice 'no hay de qué' o 'no hay de que'? O sea, que lleva tilde? Gracias!


Y que descanse Aldonza tras su última transformación


----------



## Pinairun

usstriker said:


> Se dice 'no hay de qué' o 'no hay de que'? O sea, que lleva tilde?
> 
> Gracias!


 
Al final de frase SIEMPRE va con tilde.

No hay de qué.
No sé por qué.
Me he equivocado, pero no sé en qué.
He venido, pero ya me dirás para qué.

A menos que sea una frase interrumpida y vaya seguida de puntos suspensivos:

Creía que era una sorpresa, a menos que...


----------



## todeskampf

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Creen ustedes que la oración *Tú decides que quieres ser* es una aserción o
una pregunta indirecta. La razón de la pregunta es para confirmar si *que *va con tilde o no. 

En mi opinión la oración es una aserción con la cual le decimos a una segunda persona que ella/él tiene la libertad de elegir que quiere ser. Por lo tanto, yo creo, *que* no debe llevar tilde. Caso opuesto sería la oración *Dime qué quieres ser*
o *Tú decides, qué quieres ser*, en las cuales *qué *forma parte de una pregunta indirecta y por eso debe llevar tilde.

Me gustaría saber su respuesta y opinión al respecto.


----------



## St. Nick

Hola

Creo que sí, la lleva en este caso.

Sin tilde: Tú decides que quieres (existir).

Con tilde: Tú decides qué (tipo de persona que) quieres ser.


----------



## jorgema

*Tú decides que quieres ser*...tal cual, me suena incompleta. 

*Tú decides qué quieres ser* (lo que quieres ser). Así con tilde, no necesita más aclaración. Y creo que ahí queda claro lo que dices de la libertad de elegir *lo que* quiere ser. Mientras que en la forma sin acento, no.


----------



## oa2169

St. Nick said:


> Hola
> 
> Creo que sí, la lleva en este caso.
> 
> Sin tilde: Tú decides que quieres ser (existir).
> 
> Con tilde: Tú decides qué (tipo de persona que) quieres ser.


 
Concuerdo con esta opinión.


----------



## Pinairun

todeskampf said:


> Creen ustedes que la oración *Tú decides qué quieres ser* es una aserción o
> una pregunta indirecta. La razón de la pregunta es para confirmar si *que *va con tilde o no.
> 
> En mi opinión la oración es una aserción con la cual le decimos a una segunda persona que ella/él tiene la libertad de elegir *qué *quiere ser. Por lo tanto, yo creo, que no debe llevar tilde. Caso opuesto sería la oración *Dime qué quieres ser*
> o *Tú decides, qué quieres ser*, en las cuales *qué *forma parte de una pregunta indirecta y por eso debe llevar tilde.
> 
> Me gustaría saber su respuesta y opinión al respecto.


 
Tu decides qué (lo que) quieres ser.
Comparto las opiniones anteriores.


----------



## todeskampf

jorgema said:


> *Tú decides que quieres ser*...tal cual, me suena incompleta.



*Tú decides que quieres ser*. Es el slogan de una campaña publicitaria de mi universidad. La oración va así sin contexto alguno. Podríamos imaginar a una persona que te asegura lo siguiente: *Tú decides que quieres ser. *




> *Tú decides qué quieres ser* (lo que quieres ser). Así con tilde, no necesita más aclaración. Y creo que ahí queda claro lo que dices de la libertad de elegir *lo que* quiere ser. Mientras que en la forma sin acento, no.


Como escribí antes, yo creo que "*Tú decides que quieres ser" *es una aserción
y no implica una pregunta indirecta. De modo que *que* estaría[/I] bien sin tilde.


----------



## oa2169

Ya comprendo.

*aserción**.*
(Del lat. _assertĭo, -ōnis_).

*1. *f. Acción y efecto de afirmar o dar por cierto algo.
*2. *f. Proposición en que se afirma o da por cierto algo.


Sin tilde (que) la oración es una aserción y con tilde (qué), una pregunta indirecta.


----------



## todeskampf

Pinairun said:


> Tu decides qué (lo que) quieres ser.
> Comparto las opiniones anteriores.



Si reformulamos  como *Tú decides lo que quieres ser, *la oración es una aserción, y por lo tanto no debería llevar tilde. Correcto?


----------



## Lurrezko

todeskampf said:


> *
> Como escribí antes, yo creo que "Tú decides que quieres ser" es una aserción
> y no implica una pregunta indirecta. De modo que que estaría[/I] bien sin tilde.*


*

Discrepo. En caso de ir sin tilde, que sería una conjunción átona, y expresa lo que apuntaba St. Nick en el #2, que quieres ser (en lugar de no ser).*


----------



## jorgema

En *Tú decides que quieres ser*, *que* estaría funcionando como simple conjunción si no llevara la tilde: _Tú decides *que* tú quieres ser_. Osea, como dijo Nick, _"tú decides que quieres existir"_.

Pero si estás hablando de la libertad de ser algo, ese algo es *qué* con acento (un pronombre). Entonces:
*Tú decides qué quieres ser*.


----------



## Venas

El acento/tilde cambia totalmente el sentido de la oración:

Un señor despierta al lado de su esposa y puede exclamar:

- ¿Como amaneciste vieja? _Un saludo preguntando por la salud de la   esposa_

- ¡Cómo amaneciste vieja! _Un comentario refiriendose al aspecto físico de la esposa_

- ¿Cómo, amaneciste vieja? _Asombrado de que haya amanecido viva la esposa_


----------



## Pinairun

Venas said:


> El acento/tilde cambia totalmente el sentido de la oración:
> 
> Un señor despierta al lado de su esposa y puede exclamar:
> 
> - ¿C*ó*mo amaneciste*,* vieja? _Un saludo preguntando por la salud de la esposa_
> 
> - ¡Cómo amaneciste*,* vieja! _Un comentario refiriendose al aspecto físico de la esposa_
> 
> - ¿Cómo, amaneciste vieja? _Asombrado de que haya amanecido viva la esposa_


----------



## Valtiel

Venas said:


> —¿Cómo amaneciste, vieja?
> 
> —¡Cómo amaneciste, vieja!
> 
> —¿Cómo, amaneciste, vieja?/—¿Cómo; amaneciste, vieja?/—¿Cómo? ¿Amaneciste, vieja?



No es tan difícil.

Saludos.


----------



## Venas

A usted y a Valtiel les pido que me expliquen la regla que marca el acento o el no acento, por favor.


----------



## Pinairun

Venas said:


> A usted y a Valtiel les pido que me expliquen la regla que marca el acento o el no acento, por favor.


 
Este enlace facilita las explicaciones que nosotros no podríamos dar. 
Es el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_, de la RAE.

Va directo a _cómo_, pero de ahí se puede llegar a como, que, qué, quien, quién, cuando, cuándo, donde, dónde, etc.
Es muy útil.


----------



## Kcris

Si la partìcula _*que *_se puede remplazar por _*lo que*_, lleva tilde.
Es tal como lo indica St. Nick en su ejemplo. Al visualizarlo en inglés, se hace mas fácil de comprender.


----------



## clares3

Kcris said:


> Si la partìcula _*que *_se puede remplazar por _*lo que*_, lleva tilde.
> Es tal como lo indica St. Nick en su ejemplo. Al visualizarlo en inglés, se hace mas fácil de comprender.


No lo veo del todo claro: "Fulano dijo *que* se iba, lo que significa que necesitaremos a otro que nos ayude". "¿*Qué* es *lo que* dijiste?"
Yo atiendo sólo al componente interrogativo de la cuestión: si existe tal componente acentúo el qué, el cómo, el cuándo y el quién.
No sé qué vestido elegir.
No sé cuándo vendrá ni quién será el elegido.
No sé cómo decírselo sin hacerle daño.
Etc.


----------



## Valtiel

Aparte de la tilde o acento gráfico, te recomiendo que estudies detenidamente el artículo de la coma, que es, probablemente, el signo ortográfico más empleado, y por consiguiente el que peor se usa (aunque de los demás tampoco podemos decir lo contrario...).

Ánimo y saludos cordiales.


----------



## Kcris

clares3 said:


> No lo veo del todo claro: "Fulano dijo *que* se iba, lo que significa que necesitaremos a otro que nos ayude".


Trata de remplazar ese _*que *_que ennegrillaste por _*lo que*_. ¿Te suena natural? Obviamente, no. Entonces, no va acentuada. Yo lo veo muy claro.


----------



## clares3

Kcris said:


> Si la partícula _*que *_se puede remplazar por _*lo que*_, lleva tilde.


Sigo sin entenderte, Kcris. Sostienes que si un que es sustituible por "lo que" se acentúa. Y yo no lo acabo de ver. ¿Podrías poner un ejemplo de "que" sustituible por "lo que" en que deba acentuarse el "que"?
Gracias


----------



## ErOtto

Kcris said:


> Si la partìcula _*que *_se puede remplazar por _*lo que*_, lleva tilde.
> ...
> 
> Trata de remplazar ese _*que *_que ennegrillaste por _*lo que*_. ¿Te suena natural? Obviamente, no. Entonces, no va acentuada. Yo lo veo muy claro.


 



clares3 said:


> No sé qué vestido elegir.


 
Vamos a sustituir ese *qué* del ejemplo de clares3 por_* lo que*_ y, según dices, debería sonar natural, ¿no?

No sé_* lo que*_ vestido elegir.

Obviamente, no suena natural... sin embargo, se acentúa. Sigo sin verlo claro... como ya dijo clares3. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Kcris

clares3 said:


> No sé qué vestido elegir.


Obviamente, aquí ese _*qué *_no es la elección óptima.
Como ya dije, citando a un usuario angloparlante (creo), en inglés se visualiza más fácilmente; pero claro, estamos en la sección "Spanish Only".


----------



## Marcin1985

*Nueva pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​!Hola!


Podrían decirme si en esta frase el „que” debería llevar acento. Es que en el texto original no lo llevaba pero me parece que si debería.


“Por más vueltas y vueltas que le doy no consigo entender *qué* / *que* le ronda por la cabeza a la gente que sólo se dedica a lanzar rumores.”


Saludos


----------



## Agró

Marcin1985 said:


> !Hola!
> 
> 
> Podrían decirme si en esta frase el „que” debería llevar acento. Es que en el texto original no lo llevaba pero me parece que si debería.
> 
> 
> “Por más vueltas y vueltas que le doy no consigo entender *qué* / *que* le ronda por la cabeza a la gente que sólo se dedica a lanzar rumores.”
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Tienes razón, debería llevar acento. 

_No consigo entender que no le guste la paella. 
No consigo entender qué comidas no le gustan.
_
Saludos. (A los dos).


----------



## acomerla

Qué, lleva tilde porque justamente ignorás a que te estás refiriendo.


----------



## Agró

acomerla said:


> Qué, lleva tilde porque justamente ignorás a que *qué* te estás refiriendo.



Pues sí...


----------



## juicybone

*Nueva pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​¡Hola!

Con mucha frecuencia tengo duda sobre si el "que" lleva tilde o no en este tipo de construcciones. Recuerdo que alguna vez encontré, me parece que en el DPD, una explicación que aclaraba cada caso, pero acabo de leer todo lo relacionado con qué y que en el Panhispánico y no lo encontré. ¿Alguien podría explicarme, por favor, y/o compartir conmigo un enlace a la explicación que da la Real Academia? ¡Gracias!


----------



## kreiner

"No tengo más que decir". _Qué_ lleva tilde cuando es interrogativo (directo o indirecto). En este caso es un relativo: "no tengo más (cosas) que decir".


----------



## juicybone

OK. Muchas gracias, kreiner.


----------



## Caramel_ranch

Creo que lleva tilde también cuando se usa como una exclamación- e.j: ¡Qué cara!


----------



## Colchonero

Caramel_ranch said:


> Creo que lleva tilde también cuando se usa como una exclamación- e.j: ¡Qué cara!


 
Correcto. _¡Qué lejos está!_


----------



## kreiner

Caramel_ranch said:


> Creo que lleva tilde también cuando se usa como una exclamación- e.j: ¡Qué cara!


 
Of course !

Sólo respondía a la pregunta concreta .


----------



## juicybone

Mi duda es más bien en frases como "No tenía ni qué comer" (ahí sí lleva tilde, ¿cierto?).


----------



## Caramel_ranch

juicybone said:


> Mi duda es más bien en frases como "No tenía ni qué comer" (ahí sí lleva tilde, ¿cierto?).



No creo.. pero quizá sea correcto


----------



## Calambur

juicybone said:


> Mi duda es más bien en frases como "No tenía ni qué comer" (ahí sí lleva tilde, ¿cierto?).


Para mí sí lleva tilde, digan lo que digan el DPD y el DRAE -que no he consultado, ni pienso hacerlo-.
Si no colocás la tilde, el sentido cambia.

No es lo mismo:
_No tenía qué comer_ (no tenía cosa alguna para comer)
que:
_No tenía que comer_ (supongamos que estaba haciendo algún tipo de ayuno y no debía comer).


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> Para mí sí lleva tilde, digan lo que digan el DPD y el DRAE -que no he consultado, ni pienso hacerlo-.
> Si no colocás la tilde, el sentido cambia.
> 
> No es lo mismo:
> _No tenía qué comer_ (no tenía cosa alguna para comer)
> que:
> _No tenía que comer_ (supongamos que estaba haciendo algún tipo de ayuno y no debía comer).


 
Mal que le pese, Calambur coincide de pleno con el DPD:


> *Qué*
> 1.1 [...]
> Este pronombre puede introducir oraciones interrogativas indirectas con verbo en infinitivo y dependientes de los verbos _tener_ y _haber: «_—_¿A qué te dedicas, Juanito? _[...] —_Hace seis meses que me arruiné en el campo, y no tengo qué hacer»_ (Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982]); _«No había qué comer, para variar, pero teníamos dignidad»_ (Valdés _Vida_ [Cuba 1996] 119).
> Este uso no ha de confundirse con las perífrasis verbales _haber que_ o _tener que_ seguidas de infinitivo, que expresan necesidad u obligación, en las que _que_ es conjunción átona que debe escribirse sin tilde (→</SPAN> que, 2.14): _«No tienes que hacer nada»_ (Pedrero _Invierno_ [Esp. 1989]); _«A él no le gustaba la tragonería, pero había que comer»_ (GaBadell _Funeral_ [Esp. 1975]).


----------



## miguel89

Para mí no es lo mismo
_No tenía qué decir_
que
_No tenía más que decir_

En la segunda _que_ es un relativo cuyo antecedente es _más_.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Mal que le pese, Calambur coincide de pleno con el DPD:



¿Y no será que el DPD coincide plenamente conmigo?


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> ¿Y no será que el DPD coincide plenamente conmigo?


 
Oh, oh. No se me había ocurrido... ¡qué tonta!


----------



## stephen woolf

Buenas tardes,

No consigo entender porque la exclamación !Que te diviertas! no lleva tilde sobre el 'que'.

Yo sabìa que el 'quéì en las exlamaciones querìa la tilde.

Gracias


----------



## Lurrezko

Ese *que* no es un pronombre exclamativo, sino una conjunción que expresa deseo: ¡que te diviertas!

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

stephen woolf said:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> No consigo entender *por qué *la exclamación !Que te diviertas! no lleva tilde sobre el 'que'.
> 
> Yo sabìa que el 'quéì en las exlamaciones querìa la tilde.
> 
> Gracias



Como dice Lurrezko, _que _es aquí una conjunción que expresa deseo.

Es como si dijéramos: "Deseo que te diviertas". Lo que ocurre es que elidimos el verbo "desear": ¡Deseo Que te diviertas!

_Que _sigue siendo la conjunción que acompaña a "deseo", pero en esta expresión (y otras muchas de iguales características) aparece en solitario.


----------



## Jonno

Pequeña corrección 


> No consigo entender por qué la exclamación


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por definición *que* subjunción (aquí ya morfema optativo/imperativo -dependiendo del tonema-, a partir de expresiones como _¡ojalá que te diviertas! > ¡que te diviertas!/¡ojalá te diviertas!_) es átono (y nunca lleva tilde), mientras el *qué *impresivo-expresivo es tónico, incluso diría que especialmente tónico, y de ahí su tilde. El relativo *que* también es átono, pero en la modalidad expresivo-impresiva del lenguaje puede estar _estilísticamente_ remarcado por _tonemas_ y adquiere así un _énfasis_, que no tonicidad, que puede inducir a engaño a la hora de representarlo en la escritura.


----------



## ganacka

Hola a todos,

En un texto que estoy editando aparece una frase como la siguiente:

No sabemos que sugirió el tema de los poetas españoles vanguardistas como sujeto de su próximo libro.

Me parece que debería ser "No sabemos qué sugirió el tema..." Tengo razón o no?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## murciana

Depende. 

También podría ser como tú dices: 
_No sabemos *qué* sugirió… (

_O:
_No sabemos *por qué* sugirió…_

¿Tienes más contexto? ¿Cuál crees tú que es la forma correcta?


----------



## ganacka

Es que la frase tiene el segundo sentido.

No sabemos lo que le sugirió este tema.

Entonces debería ser "No sabemos qué sugirió"?


----------



## murciana

Entonces sí, como tú dices, *qué*.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues no, para mí, con la n orma en la mano es *que, sin acento,* ya que no hay interrogación en la oración, sino una constatación de una ignorancia respecto a algo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Una vez más, las dos posiciones contrapuestas... 
Para desempatar entre Murciana y XiaoRoel, comparto la opinión de la primera: *'qué'*.


----------



## swift

Para cortar al estilo salomónico:


ganacka said:


> No sabemos lo que le sugirió este tema




Luego habría que analizar si la formalidad del texto permite el uso de una expresión más pulida como: desconocemos lo que este tema ha podido sugerir...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es lo que tiene la América Central: siempre está en el medio (como, por otro lado, la virtud). La solución de _swift_ es la que suelo practicar para evitar el dolor de tripas con _que/qué: _​*lo que* y sanseacabó.


----------



## murciana

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues no, para mí, con la n orma en la mano es *que, sin acento,* ya que no hay interrogación en la oración, sino una constatación de una ignorancia respecto a algo.


¿A qué norma te refieres? 
Entonces, según tú ¿cuál sería correcta?:
_No entiendo qué dices cuando hablas así_
_No entiendo que dices cuando hablas así_


----------



## JTR

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues no, para mí, con la n orma en la mano es *que, sin acento,* ya que no hay interrogación en la oración, sino una constatación de una ignorancia respecto a algo.



Hola
En algún otro hilo, me parece haber leído que una partícula como *que*, _*cuando*_, etc. van con acento si se considera objeto directo de un verbo de percepción. Entonces, si "saber" se considera transitivo, ¿se justifica el acento en _*qué*_?  Es así la cosa, ¿o estoy confundido?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me refiero a la de las "interrogativas  indirectas". Tal como la plantea la R. A. E. está mal formulada, pues para exigir el acento echa mano de un concepto, propio de la sintaxis latina (y aún ahí en duda), que no existe en español. Por tanto, ateniéndose a la regla, si no hay interrogación no hay acento. Y en la frase que planteas yo no veo la interrogación por ninguna parte.
La Academia debe volver a redactar la norma en otro sentido (y decir que son los elementos introductores de subordinadas substantivas OD los que se deben acentuar) para que todos con mucho gusto y sin anfibologías sigamos su docta (entonces sí) opinión.


----------



## murciana

XiaoRoel said:


> Me refiero a la de las "interrogativas indirectas". Tal como la plantea la R. A. E. está mal formulada...


No estoy de acuerdo.
De la RAE (qué):
*qué*. *1.* Palabra tónica, que debe escribirse con tilde a diferencia del pronombre relativo o de la conjunción _que_ (→ que). Tiene los siguientes valores:
*1.1.* Pronombre interrogativo o exclamativo, que, referido siempre a cosas, introduce enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos, y oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: _«¿Qué te ha pasado?»_ (Ferré _Batalla_ [P. Rico 1993]); _«¡Qué me va usted a decir, si soy yo quien le aguanta!»_ (Sampedro _Sonrisa_ [Esp. 1985]); _«__Ahora entiendo por *qué* aceptaste acostarte con Arturo__»_


----------



## XiaoRoel

> y oraciones _*subordinadas interrogativas* _o exclamativas _*indirectas*_


Esto es lo que está mal formulado. Estas supuestas oraciones no existen.


----------



## Erreconerre

ganacka said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> En un texto que estoy editando aparece una frase como la siguiente:
> 
> No sabemos que sugirió el tema de los poetas españoles vanguardistas como sujeto de su próximo libro.
> 
> Me parece que debería ser "No sabemos qué sugirió el tema..." Tengo razón o no?
> 
> Muchas gracias.




Se escribe sin tilde. En este caso _*que*_ es una conjución que relaciona dos oraciones; _no sabemos_ y _sugirió el tema...
_La segunda de ellas es una oración subordinada.

Con tilde significa otra cosa; diríamos que no sabemos _qué o cuál fue la causa que haya sugerido el tema_; pero, en todo caso, no diríamos _qué,_ sino _quién_. 
Por eso pienso que en esta oración *que* se escribe sin tilde: _no sabemos que sugirió el tema..._


----------



## ganacka

Erreconerre said:


> diríamos que no sabemos _qué o cuál fue la causa que haya sugerido el tema_



Pero si esto es lo que la frase quiere decir... Quiere decir que no sabemos qué le hizo escoger a los poetas españoles vanguardistas como el tema de su libro. No sabemos si era una persona quien se lo sugirió o si es que leyó un artículo o lo que sea. Qué opinas?


----------



## Erreconerre

ganacka said:


> Pero si esto es lo que la frase quiere decir... Quiere decir que no sabemos qué le hizo escoger a los poetas españoles vanguardistas como el tema de su libro. No sabemos si era una persona quien se lo sugirió o si es que leyó un artículo o lo que sea. Qué opinas?



Si queremos decir que no sabemos qué fue lo que motivó a hacer algo, debemos escribirla con tilde.
Hablamos de una causa que desconocemos, una razón que nos gustaría conocer. Y pienso que con con este sentido sí lleva tilde. 
Se escribe _*No sabemos qué sugirió el tema*_. Donde _*qué*_ es la causa, la razón el motivo que se ignora. Considerada así, la oración plantea una interrogación. Por eso lleva tilde.


----------



## ganacka

Erreconerre said:


> _*No sabemos qué sugirió el tema*_. Donde _*qué*_ es la causa, la razón el motivo que se ignora.



Vale. Entiendo. Muchas gracias. ¿Los demás estáis de acuerdo?


----------



## torrebruno

Yo creo que si se hubiese escrito así:


> No sabemos *qué fue lo *que sugirió el tema de los poetas españoles vanguardistas como sujeto de su próximo libro


 todos estaríamos de acuerdo.


----------



## swift

Erreconerre said:


> Se escribe sin tilde. En este caso _*que*_ es una conjución que relaciona dos oraciones; _no sabemos_ y _sugirió el tema...
> _La segunda de ellas es una oración subordinada.
> 
> Con tilde significa otra cosa; diríamos que no sabemos _qué o cuál fue la causa que haya sugerido el tema_; pero, en todo caso, no diríamos _qué,_ sino _quién_.
> Por eso pienso que en esta oración *que* se escribe sin tilde: _no sabemos que sugirió el tema..._





Erreconerre said:


> Si queremos decir que no sabemos qué fue lo que motivó a hacer algo, debemos escribirla con tilde.
> Hablamos de una causa que desconocemos, una razón que nos gustaría conocer. Y pienso que con con este sentido sí lleva tilde.
> Se escribe _*No sabemos qué sugirió el tema*_. Donde _*qué*_ es la causa, la razón el motivo que se ignora. Considerada así, la oración plantea una interrogación. Por eso lleva tilde.


----------



## Erreconerre

swift said:


>



Con tilde significa otra cosa; diríamos que no sabemos _qué o cuál fue la causa que haya sugerido el tema_;


Las dos opciones son posibles. Pero no se escriben de la misma manera. Eso lo dice mi respuesta.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ganacka said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> En un texto que estoy editando aparece una frase como la siguiente:
> 
> No sabemos que sugirió el tema de los poetas españoles vanguardistas como sujeto de su próximo libro.
> 
> Me parece que debería ser "No sabemos qué sugirió el tema..." Tengo razón o no?
> 
> Muchas gracias.




Si yo escribiera esa frase, lo haría *con tilde*, sin duda alguna (pero no soy ninguna autoridad en la materia).


Solo en la construcción siguiente lo escribiría *sin tilde*:

_- Su editor le propuso el tema de su próximo libro.
- ¿Su editor? No sabíamos que sugirió el tema de los poetas españoles vanguardistas. _


----------



## mirx

ganacka said:


> Vale. Entiendo. Muchas gracias. ¿Los demás estáis de acuerdo?


Yo sí. La marca de la tilde es necesaria por lo que tan bien ha explicado Erreconerre.

No sabía que sugirió el embargo. (Alguien sugirió el embargo y yo no lo sabía.)
No sabía *qué *sugirió el embargo. (Desconocía que la instauración del embargo también se traduciría en cese total de las exportaciones e impuestos carísimos en...).


----------



## juandiego

Para mi está claro que ese *qué* es de los que se supone hay que escribir con tilde. Ahora bien, de que tiene carácter interrogativo nada de nada: de hecho, introduce una respuesta y no una pregunta, y del paso de una pregunta a una respuesta lo que se pierde en el camino es precisamente el carácter interrogativo.
_ No sabemos (la respuesta)_ 
_No sabemos (la pregunta)_


----------



## Erreconerre

juandiego said:


> Para mi está claro que ese *qué* es de los que se supone hay que escribir con tilde. Ahora bien, de que tiene carácter interrogativo nada de nada: de hecho, introduce una respuesta y no una pregunta, y del paso de una pregunta a una respuesta lo que se pierde en el camino es precisamente el carácter interrogativo.
> _No sabemos (la respuesta)_
> _No sabemos (la pregunta)_



Estoy de acuerdo en que ese _*qué *_se escribe con tilde.
Lo que me parece raro es que un qué acentuado introduzca otra oración, sea pregunta o sea respuesta.
Cuando un *que* introduce una oración es un pronombre relativo, los cuales siempre van sin tilde.

Yo sigo pensando que se trata de una oración interrogativa, no de una respuesta; tan interrogativa que no sabemos la respuesta, porque no sabemos qué sugirió el tema.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esta tilde no marca ningún tipo de entonación interrogativa. Es una tilde diacrítica para indicar que los elementos acentuados introducen una oración substantivada, adjetiva o adverbial en origen. *Que*, *quien* o *cual* en este caso son pronombres relativos substantivos sin antecedente o adjetivos en posición determinante (con consecuente). Por esto mismo la oración adjetiva sin su núcleo substantivo deja de ser adjetiva para convertirse en substantiva y así poder ser objeto directo de un verbo transitivo (generalmente de actividad intelectual, _uerba cognoscendi_), tal cual lo hace una auténtica oración substantiva introducida, por ejemplo, por la subjunción *que*. La tilde sobre los pronombres relativos que introducen estas oraciones es puramente diacrítica y en dos sentidos: frente a la homófona subjunción que nos indica que estamos ante un pronombre, frente a los relativos con antecedente nos indica que estos relativos no marcan una oración adjetiva, sino una substantiva.
En el caso de las adverbiales promocionadaas a substantivas, con como, cuando, donde, la tilde nos indica que esas oraciones adverbiales están substantivadas y son OD de un verbo transitivo activo (generalmente, como dije antes, un verbo de actividad mental.
Nada tiene que ver esta tilde con la de los interrogativos y exclamativos, ya que en éstos la tilde marca una especial fuerza articulatoria fruto de los especiales tonemas interrogativo y exclamativo que marcan las modalidades impresivo-expresivas de las oraciones.
La categoría de interrogativas indirectas es una categoría fantasma ya en la sintaxis latina (de la que proviene la expresión y el concepto) y también en la española que ha calcado nombre y concepto de los gramáticos antiguas.
Hablar de interrogación en estos casos es como hablar del sexo de los ángeles. La norma académica debe ser enmendada en este sentido para ser clara y no mover a confusión a los utentes.
Mientras la academia insista en esa absurda categoría fantasma, el que esto subscribe, fiel seguidor de las normas académicas,_ como no ve interrogación_, _no tilda_. Que hagan una regla clara, razonada e inteligible para los que queremos seguir unas normas ortográficas comunes a todas las variedades de la lengua. Esta regla (y para muestra las múltiples preguntas sobre el tema en estos foros) tal como está no sirve.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Mientras la academia insista en esa absurda categoría fantasma, el que esto subscribe, fiel seguidor de las normas académicas,_ como no ve interrogación_, _no tilda_. .



¡Acabáramos!
Me tenías preocupada...


----------



## juandiego

Erreconerre said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que ese _*qué *_se escribe con tilde.
> Lo que me parece raro es que un qué acentuado introduzca otra oración, sea pregunta o sea respuesta.
> Cuando un *que* introduce una oración es un pronombre relativo, los cuales siempre van sin tilde.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que se trata de una oración interrogativa, no de una respuesta; tan interrogativa que no sabemos la respuesta, porque no sabemos qué sugirió el tema.


Hola Erreconerre.
Entiendo que es semánticamente imposible por incoherente enunciar el desconocimiento de algo y que ese algo sea la pregunta de lo que desconoces. No tiene sentido. El carácter interrogativo que se percibe en este tipo de oraciones no es ni siquiera directamente semántico sino puramente interpretativo: uno entiende que el hablante aún no conoce la respuesta luego debe seguir con la duda, pero insisto en que lo único que se enuncia es que no se sabe la respuesta.


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> Esta tilde no marca ningún tipo de entonación interrogativa. Es una tilde diacrítica para indicar que los elementos acentuados introducen una oración substantivada, adjetiva o adverbial en origen. *Que*, *quien* o *cual* en este caso son pronombres relativos substantivos sin antecedente o adjetivos en posición determinante (con consecuente). Por esto mismo la oración adjetiva sin su núcleo substantivo deja de ser adjetiva para convertirse en substantiva y así poder ser objeto directo de un verbo transitivo (generalmente de actividad intelectual, _uerba cognoscendi_), tal cual lo hace una auténtica oración substantiva introducida, por ejemplo, por la subjunción *que*. La tilde sobre los pronombres relativos que introducen estas oraciones es puramente diacrítica y en dos sentidos: frente a la homófona subjunción que nos indica que estamos ante un pronombre, frente a los relativos con antecedente nos indica que estos relativos no marcan una oración adjetiva, sino una substantiva.
> En el caso de las adverbiales promocionadaas a substantivas, con como, cuando, donde, la tilde nos indica que esas oraciones adverbiales están substantivadas y son OD de un verbo transitivo activo (generalmente, como dije antes, un verbo de actividad mental.
> Nada tiene que ver esta tilde con la de los interrogativos y exclamativos, ya que en éstos la tilde marca una especial fuerza articulatoria fruto de los especiales tonemas interrogativo y exclamativo que marcan las modalidades impresivo-expresivas de las oraciones.
> La categoría de interrogativas indirectas es una categoría fantasma ya en la sintaxis latina (de la que proviene la expresión y el concepto) y también en la española que ha calcado nombre y concepto de los gramáticos antiguas.
> Hablar de interrogación en estos casos es como hablar del sexo de los ángeles. La norma académica debe ser enmendada en este sentido para ser clara y no mover a confusión a los utentes.
> Mientras la academia insista en esa absurda categoría fantasma, el que esto subscribe, fiel seguidor de las normas académicas,_ como no ve interrogación_, _no tilda_. Que hagan una regla clara, razonada e inteligible para los que queremos seguir unas normas ortográficas comunes a todas las variedades de la lengua. Esta regla (y para muestra las múltiples preguntas sobre el tema en estos foros) tal como está no sirve.




Independientemente de lo que dijo o de lo que le faltó decir a la Academia; sin tomar en cuenta cómo se llaman esta clase de oraciones o si nadie se ha tomado la molestia de bautizarlas, ¿de veras no ves ninguna diferencia en frases como las siguientes?:

*Dime que quieres, *y
*Dime qué quieres.



*


----------



## murciana

Erreconerre said:


> ¿de veras no ves ninguna diferencia en frases como las siguientes?:
> *Dime que quieres, *y
> *Dime qué quieres.*


Yo también querría saber cómo (?_como_¿) distingue Xiao esas dos frases. 

Y entonces, ¿las segundas frases de cada par de abajo tampoco se tildarían? 
_María le preguntó a su hija: “¿Dónde está Andrés?_
_María le preguntó a su hija *dónde* estaba Andrés_

_Ella me preguntó: “¿Qué haces?”_
_Ella me preguntó *qué* hacía_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Erreconerre said:


> Independientemente de lo que dijo o de lo que le faltó decir a la Academia; sin tomar en cuenta cómo se llaman esta clase de oraciones o si nadie se ha tomado la molestia de bautizarlas, ¿de veras no ves ninguna diferencia en frases como las siguientes?:
> 
> *Dime que quieres, *y
> *Dime qué quieres.
> *


Buen ejemplo. 



murciana said:


> Yo también querría saber cómo (?_como_¿) distingue Xiao esas dos frases.



Me sumo al ruego.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A la pregunta:

¿Sabemos *qué *sugirió el tema de los poetas españoles vanguardistas como sujeto de su próximo libro?


La respuesta natural sería:

No, no sabemos *qué *sugirió el tema de los poetas españoles vanguardistas como sujeto de su próximo libro.


Pero, como no ha habido pregunta previa sino confesión voluntaria de un desconocimiento, la frase se queda en:

No sabemos *qué *sugirió el tema de los poetas españoles vanguardistas como sujeto de su próximo libro.


Así es como yo lo veo desde mi impericia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No sé si alguien se ha molestado en leer lo que escribí. Claro que distingo las dos oraciones pero no veo interrogativas donde no las hay. El cambio del estilo directo al indirecto no justifica nada, ni la confusión entre el _que_ relativo y el conjuncional es causa de acento alguno en la conjunción, no otora serie de confusiones y despistes que demuestran, como dije antes, que la regla académica no es clara.
Nadie aquí parece entender que sigo la regla académica, mientras no la cambien, al pie de la letra. explique largo y tendido en mi mensaje anterior, ya ya hace un os días en unos de los foros inglés-español cual era el error académico, y como estas tildes no marc<n especial entonación sino que deben ser diacríticos.
Pero veo que no se me entiende, ni en la ironía de mi postura (absurda hasta el culmen, como absolutamente mal redactada esta la norma académica), ni en mis argumentaciones lingüísticas.
P.S.: los verbos de pregunta, evidentemente funcionan como los signos de interrogación. Ahí sí se tilda por interrogativo el pronombre. Eso nadie lo niega. Son quizás las únicas interrogativas sin signos de tonema. Pero esto tiene que ver con otra cosa, y no con el acento diacrítico que comentaba y mi largo mensaje anterior. Y, en respuesta a erreconerre sí importa como se llamen y que estructura tengan las oraciones (dos casos que habría que tildar, como y que) y que lo impide la norma académica ya que aquí no hay interrogación ni directa, ni indirecta).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

XiaoRoel said:


> No sé si alguien se ha molestado en leer lo que escribí.



No te quepa la menor duda que más de uno leemos lo que escribes con verdadera fruición (otra cosa es que te entendamos, al menos yo, sobre todo cuando incluyes términos gallegos...).

Lo que sí te quiero decir es que denoto que mantienes cierta pugna con la realísima y, como tú puedes, no les pasas una (yo no sabría por dónde empezar...), lo cual, si de verdad crees que tienes razón, haces bien en ello. Así, entre otras cosas, últimamente nos explicas por activa y por pasiva que lo que haces es respetar la norma académica. En mi ignorancia, no sé a qué norma te refieres, si a la actual, a la anterior o a alguna otra. Te digo esto porque, a propósito de tildes, en algunas palabras (como _solo _y _fue_) me ha parecido comprender que te atienes a la norma anterior sin tener en cuenta la nueva norma. ¿Es eso así?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Exacto actúo per contrariam vía, es decir llevando la contraria sistemáticamente a algunas reglas lógicas (como la de no tildar monosílabos), por puro placer transgresivo (y connotativo), pero sigo hasta el absurdo las normas académicas mal planteadas, como esta que tratamos en este hilo. Una de cal y otra de arena o, como dicen los pescadores, largar y recoger. Sé que no vale de nada mi actitud, pero son tales, desde mi entender, el relajo, desidia, incompetencia y despiste confuso de los redactores de las normas que nos esta mal que de vez en cuando alguien pegues un badajazo en la campana de avisos: ¿qué está pasando en la R. A. E.? Al fin y al cabo, al ser un ente sostenido por los presupuestos del estado español, todos tenemos derecho a controlar el buen uso de estos fondos, y, no hay que olvidarlo, las reglas académicas en España son ley y esto afecta especialmente a la Justicia y a la Educación, dos sectores en los que todos, de una u otra manera estamos involucrados.
Siempre he defendido una norma, pero coherente y diáfana, motivada, y no estas reglas que se pueden estirar como la goma de mascar. La quiero en piedra y en capitales, no en caucho y letra pequeña.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Debes comprender, *XiaoRoel*, que el problema está en que no todo el mundo puede transgredir _voluntariamente _esas reglas, y menos en un foro pedagógico. Si yo, que no soy de letras, transgrediera algunas reglas académicas -quiero decir, voluntariamente, que involuntariamente ya lo hago de sobras- no solo se me echaría encima la RAE... El problema, en ese hipotético caso, sería que mi bagaje no tendría suficiente autoridad para enfrentarme, como haces tú, a propios y a extraños. Por otro lado, creo que las transgresiones, si no son debidamente explicadas, podrían confundir aún más a los neófitos (bueno, y a los no tan neófitos...).   


_(esto me recuerda esa advertencia que nos pasan en algunos programas de riesgo de la tele: "no experimente esto sin la presencia de un especialista"...)
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Amigo Víctor Pérez, lo mío es claramente deformación profesional. De todas maneras, suelo avisar al tildar monosílabos a la antigua que estoy ejerciendo una excentricidad (en gran parte también estética y connotativa; y no olvidemos que la mayoría de la gente culta o letrada que escribe en español se ha pasado por el arco del triunfo el escamoteo académico de las tildes diacríticas en los demostrativos y en el adverbio sólo, y no pasa nada), y aconsejo siempre a todos que sigan en este caso la norma académica. Podríamos decir que es una _boutade_ personal. Pero en el caso de los acentos en lo que la Academia llama "interrogativas indirectas", ahí lo único que hago es cumplir hasta el absurdo la confusa norma académica actual, para evidenciar precisamente lo absurdo de su formulación actual.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero en el caso de los acentos en lo que la Academia llama "interrogativas indirectas", ahí lo único que hago es cumplir hasta el absurdo la confusa norma académica actual, para evidenciar precisamente lo absurdo de su formulación actual.



¿Has hecho alguna gestión, individual o colectiva, para reclamar mayor definición al respecto, a la Academia?


----------



## XiaoRoel

No creo que sirviese de mucho. Pero sé que se pasan por estos foros (y por otros) para pulsar el "ambiente". Que tomen nota.


----------



## murciana

XiaoRoel said:


> No sé si alguien se ha molestado en leer lo que escribí.
> 
> ...cual era el error académico, y como estas tildes... ***


Servidora también se ha molestado en leer tu laaaaaaargo y sabio comentario (de hecho he aprendido una palabra nueva y foránea como _utente _). 
 
Perdona si no te he entendido bien, pero si dices que estamos hablando de un acento diacrítico, nos estás dando la razón a los que decimos que ese *qué* va tildado. Otra cosa es que no estés de acuerdo con la regla académica porque no veas la existencia de interrogativas indirectas y que abanderes la _lucha_ contra las normas absurdas de la Academia, cosa que veo muy loable y en la que tienes otra guerrillera seguidora. 
 
Pero mientras tanto, se trata también de aclararle la duda a *ganacka* (no sé si seguirá aquí o se tiró por la ventana en el comentario #9 ). Si en _no sabemos que/qué sugirió el tema…_, ese _que/qué_ hace función de objeto directo (=no sabemos aquello que sugirió…) entonces insisto, *qué*. 
 
¡Saludos a todos!
 
***P.D. Es que para mí sería: _cu*á*l era el error académico, y c*ó*mo estas tildes... _pero sería vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

murciana said:


> ...se trata también de aclararle la duda a *ganacka* (*no sé si seguirá aquí o se tiró por la ventana en el comentario #9* ).



¡Jaja!


----------



## tigre1950

*Hola*: 
¿Cuál de los dos enunciados es el correcto?
1.-Imposible detallar qué los urgía (a ellos).
2.-Imposible detallar que los urgía (a ellos).
¿Por qué?
*Gracias.*


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Para la mí, la primera. Estamos ante un caso de pregunta indirecta.

Saludos.


----------



## tigre1950

Gracias, Pacoaladroque.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

De nada.
Saludos de nuevo


----------



## Birke

Tal como está presentado, parece normal entender que la correcta es la primera (lo apoya el que "a ellos" esté entre paréntesis), pero, en determinados contextos, cualquiera de las dos variantes podría ser válida:
1.-Imposible detallar qué los urgía a ellos. (imposible detallar si eran las prisas, el miedo a perder el tren, las obligaciones contraídas o qué otra cosa lo que los urgía)
2.-Imposible detallar que los urgía a ellos. (imposible detallar que era a ellos y no a las otras personas que estaban también allí).

Si en vez de "detallar", probamos con el verbo "determinar" —tan parecido—, resulta más difícil aún decidirse por poner o no el acento.


----------



## oa2169

tigre1950 said:


> *Hola*:
> ¿Cuál de los dos enunciados es el correcto?
> 1.-Imposible detallar qué (asunto/cosa) los urgía (a ellos).
> 2.-Imposible detallar que (ese asunto/esa cosa) los urgía (a ellos).
> ¿Por qué?
> *Gracias.*



Las dos son correctas.

Saludos.


----------



## torrebruno

Claro que las dos son correctas, cada una de ellas en su lugar.


> 1.-Imposible detallar qué  los urgía.


Perdona, chica, pero ahora no me puedo para a explicarte qué es lo que les mete tanta prisa.


> 2.-Imposible detallar que los urgía.


Perdona chica, pero ahora no me puedo parar a explicarte por qué les meto tanta prisa.


----------



## moonlight7

¡Hola, amigos!
¿En este caso hay que poner el acento o no?
"¡*Que* para cada uno el estímulo principal en la vida social sea hacer el bien..."
"¡*Que* esta actividad sea..." 

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

Sin acento.


----------



## Pixidio

Sin acento en ambos casos. Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Porque se trata de la conjunción _que _(que nunca lleva tilde).
Introduce, en tus ejemplos, oraciones independientes y exclamativas con sentido de deseo.

Igual que en: ¡Que lo pases bien!, ¡Que te mejores!, ¡Que te parta un rayo!


----------



## moonlight7

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Iceycold

Hola. Hoy aprendi la acentuacion de "Que". 

No estaba seguro en algo. Se que "que" lleva tilde cuando es interrogativo directo o indirecto. Tambien puede ser exclamativo? Ejemplo: ¡Se callo el baso de cristal al piso! ¿Existe exclamación directa/indirecta?

Gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Iceycold said:


> Hola. Hoy aprend*í* la acentuaci*ó*n de "Que".
> 
> No estaba seguro en algo. S*é* que "que" lleva tilde cuando es interrogativo directo o indirecto. *¿*Tambi*é*n puede ser exclamativo? Ejemplo: ¡Se ca*yó *el *v*aso de cristal al piso! ¿Existe exclamación directa/indirecta?
> 
> Gracias.



Tu ejemplo es exclamativo porque has colocado los signos de exclamación. 
Pero también podría no serlo si no los tuviera.
Vamos a poner un 'qué' exclamativo:
¡*Qué* estropicio! Se cayó un vaso al suelo.¡*Qué *susto! ¡*Qué *ruido ha hecho!

Bienvenido al foro, Iceycold.


----------



## Iceycold

Entonces "que" si lleva tilde en caso de exclamación, correcto?


----------



## Pinairun

Iceycold said:


> Entonces "que" s*í* lleva tilde en caso de exclamación, *​¿*correcto?



No siempre es así.
Hay veces que forma parte de una expresión exclamativa, pero se trata de la conjunción 'que', que nunca lleva tilde. La distinguirás porque le sigue un verbo conjugado.

¡Que lo pases bien!
¡Que te calles!
¡Que vengas!
¡Te he dicho que vengas!


----------



## oa2169

¡Qué cosas dices!
¡Qué bueno!
¡Qué loco estás!

¿Qué quieres decir?
¿Qué me estás sugiriendo?


----------



## Peterdg

Iceycold said:


> ¿Existe exclamación indirecta?
> 
> Gracias.


Sí. Por ejemplo: Ana gritó que qué bonita era la mezquita.


----------



## Iceycold

Ya entiendo. Últimamente, todos los "que" en la oracion lleva tilde, o el primero solamente?


----------



## Pinairun

Iceycold said:


> Ya entiendo. Últimamente, todos los "que" en la oracion lleva tilde, o el primero solamente?



Resumiendo:

CON TILDE = _Qué _en exclamación directa, delante de un adjetivo o un sustantivo, *con *signos de exclamación: 
¡*Qué *bonito!, 
¡*Qué* caro!, 
¡*Qué *coche tan bonito!
El niño dijo: ¡*Qué *bonita es la flor!

CON TILDE = _Qué _en exclamación indirecta, seguido de sustantivo o adjetivo, pero *sin *signos de exclamación: 
El niño dijo que *qué *bonita era la flor.
Mamá decía que *qué *cara estaba la fruta.
Mi hermano decía que *qué *chicas más guapas había en su clase.

SIN TILDE: Es la conjunción 'que', que nunca lleva tilde, aunque vaya entre signos de exclamación. La sigue un verbo conjugado:
¡*Que *no digas tonterías!
¡*Que *vuelvas pronto!
¡*Que *no conduzcas tan rápido!

SIN TILDE: También es conjunción, y acompaña a un 'qué' exclamativo en las exclamaciones indirectas:
Ha dicho *que *(conjunción)  *qué *(exclamativo) bonita es la Giralda.


----------



## Peterdg

Pinairun said:


> Ha dicho *que *(conjunción) *qué *(exclamativo) bonita es la Giralda.


¡La mezquita, la mezquita!


----------



## Pinairun

Peterdg said:


> ¡La mezquita, la mezquita!



Ay, con esto de la semana santa, me he ido de Córdoba a Sevilla.
Pero si bonita es la una, no digo nada de la otra...


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> ¡La mezquita, la mezquita!



Cierto, cierto, es lo que gritó Ana en el #6. No sé yo si se puede gritar en la Mezquita...


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> Cierto, cierto, es lo que gritó Ana en el #6. No sé yo si se puede gritar en la Mezquita...


Seguro que ya estaba en el patio de los naranjos cuando lo dijo.


----------

